# 15gal lighting



## kiteboarder123 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a 15 gal tank with one 15 watt buld. I know i need to have at least 2 15 watt bulbs to make the plants work. Well the tank is bow shaped and i cant figure ut how to get another light in it. Anyone have ideas? or know where i can get a 18" dual tube light fixture? I have exhausted all the stores. If i can get another 18-20in light strip i can cut away at the current hood and fit two bulds in there. anyone know where i can get another hood CHEAP? i am a student trying to save!! 

Any help please


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

How about just buying low light plants? Here's a great article to get you started, and it has a plant guide which will give you many options for low light plants. Just getting started


----------



## kiteboarder123 (Feb 2, 2009)

Can I use those spiral bulbs? i found sprial grow bulbs 20w. If i put two of those in a incandescent hood would that make 40watts for 15 gall or is that not so true? Can i use these bulbs? If not i may get 2 slim under cabnit fixtures and cram them into my current hood but i worry bout electicial stuff then. Let me know what you think...!!! or if u have links to good cheap lights to use. 

if i used the cabnet lights would i have to switch the bulbs to grow bulbs????


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

You can use the the compact flor. light buld you are talking about. Just make sure they fit in the hood and make sure you get the natural light bulbs. they are in the 57 to 67 K range.


----------



## kiteboarder123 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am planning on getting these special pink color bulbs. Someone in another fourm told me to get them. I think they are a corolite make.....but they r specifie for freashwater n has the spectrum for plants do you know of these/ recomemd then?


----------

